
AppMobi Accelerates Android HTML5 Performance With new directCanvas SDK - werencole
http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2012/03/appmobi-accelerates-android-ht.php#.T1ZsPF6Lyq0.hackernews
======
werencole
See post for beta invites to the directCanvas SDK.

